

How to Check if Your Yahoo, Gmail or AOL Passwords Were Leaked - gdi2290
http://mashable.com/2012/07/12/yahoo-voices-hacked/

======
facorreia
Nice contrast of "because the passwords were stored unencrypted, the long list
of usernames and passwords were posted in text for all to see" and "at Yahoo!
we take security very seriously and invest heavily in protective measures to
ensure the security of our users and their data across all our products".

These companies, with huge resources, are always telling us how seriously they
take our security and privacy after they fail to take the most basic measures.
I call that criminal negligence and lies.

